# LY at sikes ?



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

Has anyone seen bait (LY's) at sikes lately? Im in La. now and was thinking of making the trip to catch spanish,snapper,flounder, or redfish. I used to killem when the bait was there this time of year on lite tackle. thanks !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Not yet. Not in big schools if at all. I havent caught a spanish and normally they will hit a live shrimp if they are around....not even a swipe of one. Should be any day for sure.


----------



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks LT2. I'll prolly wait a week or 2 till they show up... :thumbup:catchemup !!


----------

